# kids waders...



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

so my soon to be 11 year old talked me into buying a float tube for him........ he's sick of my excuse of "my pontoon is only made for one person" so here we are..... he'll need chest waders and some flippers..... any recommendations on waders? he's about 4' 10" and fairly thin.
I just hate to buy expensive things that get grown out of, ideas?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Check at Wal Mart.
They used to carry some cheep waders.
When my boys were young, they just used shorts and changed to dry clothing when we were through.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

When I was a kid I used an old pair of cutt-off jeans in the tube. Got cold at times though..

Hope you find some waders for him. 

It's good he wants to fish from one. I have some good memories fishing from tubes with the ole' man.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

i have a set of Hodgman's im selling for 25 bucks that are in perfect condition, want me to post pics?


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Cabelas makes a bootfoot kids wader for a decent price. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

yes koko.... please do


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

are they mens small? or womens small?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

oakiwear.com


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

2- thirteen gallon drawstring garbage bags. One on each leg. Pull draw strings tight. Cross the strings across back and chest putting the strings on the shoulders like suspenders. Put old sneekers on and bingo! Waders! Its what I used as a kid. Today I use big black leaf bags. Got too big for the 13 gallon ones. Hehe. 

*******!


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

huntducksordietrying said:


> 2- thirteen gallon drawstring garbage bags. One on each leg. Pull draw strings tight. Cross the strings across back and chest putting the strings on the shoulders like suspenders. Put old sneekers on and bingo! Waders! Its what I used as a kid. Today I use big black leaf bags. Got too big for the 13 gallon ones. Hehe.
> 
> *******!


 -_O- :rotfl:

Not saying that wouldn't work (in fact, it's kind of ingenious) But can you imagine running into somebody wearing that?


----------

